# Friend Looking for a GSD



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

My neighbors friends just lost her GSD. She has taken some time to grieve but is ready for another best friend. She misses the company badly. My neighbor contacted me because of how good Patty is with everyone and my recent involvement in training dogs who are having problems.

Anyways to the point. I am urging her to go rescue. She wants young female GSD. We are located in Cincinnati. She is so worried that a rescue will not attach to her and she really wants this dog to be "her dog." I exclaimed how grateful rescue dogs are and show there love back ten folds. She is now interested after meeting Patty. We have some GSD rescues near Cincinnati, but I want to expand all options.

Anybody out there who has any information that I can look at or she can come look at would be of great help.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

This first thing that comes to my mind is right here on this forum.

The Urgent thread has all kinds of GSD in need of being adopted. The Non-Urgent thread has plenty of dogs as well. 

Petfinder is an excellent resource. 

Tell your neighbor's friend she will not regret adopting from a rescue or a shelter. It's the best thing I ever did and I will do it over and over again. 

Here's the link to the Urgent thread. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=55&page=1


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

If she want's this next GSD to be "her dog" she needs to go with a male, becuase it seems more and more that the opposite sex will "cling" better with an owner of the opposite sex. Same sex companions "owner and dog" do not seem to "velcro" to each other as well as opposite sexs do.

And a resuce will more than likely cling to her moreso than a puppy would.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i second the male suggestion.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

While I can't completely agree with your statement, I don't totally disagree either.

I have friends that have 2 female GSDs. One of the dogs, Sierra is totally devoted to the wife. Would protect her to the death, while the other, Heidi, is a complete Daddy's girl. They both love the dogs equally and show each of them the same affection.

They've just taken in an elderly male GSD and the husband is beside himself. Takes the dog everywhere with him. Shows him off like a new father. 

Personally, I do find the males develop a deeper, stronger bond, at least in my experience.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I can tell you now Sunshine that I pulled from Anderson on Sat. is really getting attached to me. However, during our short walk tonight a neighbor who has a shep came out to see Sunshine and Sunshine would have nothiing to do with her at all. It was interesting!!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We have two dogs, one of each. Our female looks to me for play, but she is mommies girl. Right now the male won't let me out of his sight, so I think it just depends on the animal.

A resue is definitely a great way to go though. I can;t even imagine how a puppy could be better bonded than these two are to us.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Martin

There are so many dogs up for adoption and they are wonderful, I bet she can get just as great a dog from rescue like you did Patty.

Saw Pattys Blog and her howling, she made all my dogs do the head tilt!!!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I think it really depends on the dogs personality more then gender. I have had rescue females for some time now, and I actually think they bond better than males. JMHO. I have 3 girls right now, looking for a 4th, a Bi-color, and I couldn't find more devout dogs if I got them as puppies. They will get attached to you/her, trust me!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I adopted Rafi just outside Cincinnati. He was a courtesy listing with MPM german shepherd rescue in Cincinnati. You could not find a more devoted dog. He bonded to me the moment his foster dog dropped him off and hasn't left my side in the 16 months since then.









I think there is also a new gsd rescue in the Cincinnati area but I know nothing about them. There is also a really good shelter there called the League for Animal Welfare. There is a gsd rescue you should avoid there b/c they have a terrible reputation. PM me if you want the name of that one. 

I disagree that there is a difference between male and female german shepherds. I (a woman) have had both. They have all bonded to me without problems.


----------



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

I have been in contact with MPM and have even inquired to help work with the dogs if he would like my help.

I second everyone's thoughts on a rescue. I remember when I went into searching for my next GSD and all I wanted was a puppy it was you all that advised me to get a rescue. And I was luckily enough to meet Melody from Indiana and Patty fell right into my lap. Patty and I are like velcro. It kills me to leave her to go for work because all she wants is me me me me.

At my softball game last night I forgot to leash her because I never do usually, but I have to when I play out in the field. Well lets say I got a hit and ran to second and the next thing you know Patty is sitting at second base with me.

About gettting a male, I do not believe a male will bond with her more than a female, I think its all about who becomes master and the leader. Even though now that I do think about Patty bonds better with males than females. So you might be right. I never did even think to look at it in that retrospect. 

Anyways - I am going to MPM this week and have gave my neighbors friend there # as well. Hopefully it all works out.

Anyways - if you want to see Patty click on her blog and watch her videos and you can see how much we have fun!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Link to Shepherd Haven:
http://www.shepherdhaven.org/


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

As a foster, when you mentioned how grateful and affectionate most rescues are I could not agree more.

I foster for a group called White Paws GSD Rescue, and although we are in Wisconsin our site might be worth a look. Just search on the above title.

I will add we have placed dogs as far away as California and Maine.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MP's GSDSame sex companions "owner and dog" do not seem to "velcro" to each other as well as opposite sexs do.


I don't agree with that at all. We have 3 females. Jax is 'my' dog and I do everything with her while the boxers are my son and DH's. I firmly believe depends on who gives the attention and takes the time with the animal and the specific animals personality. I also think the person that originally brings the animal home has a special bond with him/her.

Our collie that we had to let go last year was all my dog and my daughters. I don't think his sex had a thing to do with it. I think a man abused him long before we got him as he never really warmed up to any man except DH and we had to watch him carefully around strange men since he cornered a couple of guys.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Both of my dogs, a female who was a rehome, and a male who was a shelter pup are attached to me like glue... they follow me EVERYWHERE in the house, and they dont' do that with anyone else in the family...


----------

